
Show HN: Codeiac.com – Your humble, syntax-aware online editor - jimant
http://Codeiac.com
======
jimant
I just launched [http://codeiac.com](http://codeiac.com) \- it's essentially
an online code editor with syntax highlighting.

It's nothing fancy, but quite handy if you just need to quickly see the syntax
of any php/html/js/css piece of code (even mixed).

I'm sure there are tons of similar sites but I haven't ever seen one that I
liked - I hope you like this one.

Suggestions are more than welcome!

------
benologist
This is almost exclusively CodeMirror?

[https://codemirror.net](https://codemirror.net)

~~~
jimant
Of course it is - just like codepen.io, Adobe Brackets and tons of other
online and offline similar tools. Codemirror is usually the best choice when
you want to do anything related to syntax highlighting.

The only difference of codeiac compared to other implementations is that it's
dead simple, fullscreen and has the only functionality required by the
majority of frontend developers. Essentially i made this for me - but I think
it might be handy for others too.

